# Simplicity Broadmoor Need Expert Advise



## Neicho (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello Fellas,
Newbie here, first post. 
I have a 2001 Simplicity Broadmoor with the 16Kohler with 44inch deck with big boy arm rests. I would like to buy a new one and want to sell this one at a fair price. There is no doubt that i will get lowballed at the dealer. This tractor has been garaged kept and in Mint Condition. Entire machine still shines, and very clean unit. 141hrs on Flat ground. Just wondered what was a fair price for it. Dont know how or who would be in the know how. Hopefully somebody works at a dealer somewhere or has a buddy that could give me a fair price to ask. Thanks Fellas. Again i want to sell it but dont want to give it away, nor ask an unfair price. 
Thanks 
Nick from Harrisburg, Pa


----------

